# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κεραια ΑΜ

## Νικος Αλ

Γεια σς ολους,

θα ηθελα να ακουσω την εμπειρια σας για την εξης κατασκευη κεραιας για ΑΜ στους 1600 - 1610
με συντονιστικο L.

1. Κατακορυφο RG58
2. Διπολο (ανοιγμα περιπου 120 μοιρες) με 2 Χ 45 μετρα καλωδιο ηλεκτρολογικο 2,5.

ευχαριστω

----------


## radio-agnostos

Για την κεραία που περιγράφεις χρειάζεται στην έξοδο συντονιστικό Π (μεταβλ-πην-μεταβλ) και ομοαξωνικό καλώδιο 75 ωμ, RG11 (ισχύος) εξωτερική διαμ. περίπου 11 χιλ ή  RG59 (απλό) εξωτ διαμ 6,5 χιλ περίπου.

----------


## SV1JRT

Γειά σου Νίκο.
 Το δίπολο που θέλεις να φτιάξεις είναι εκπομπής / λήψης ή μόνο λήψης ??
 Αν είναι εκπομπής, χρειάζεσαι ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο ΜΟΝΟΚΛΟΝΟ καρέ 4 ή πιο χοντρό για να αντέχει στην καταπόνηση ( το 2.5 μπορει να κοπεί σε δυνατό αέρα γιατι είναι πολλα τα μέτρα).
 Το μήκος κάνε το 42 μ και είσαι ΟΚ. Θα χρειαστείς ένα balun στην μέση 1:1 για να μετατρέψεις την ασύμετρη τροφοδοσία του καλωδίου σε συμετρική.
 Για κάθοδο είναι εντάξει το RG58 αν και θα πρότεινα RG213 ή καλύτερο, για να αποφύγεις τις απώλειες σήματος, ειδικά στην λήψη.
 Λογικά, εφόσον η κεραία σου δεν είναι 180 μοίρες δίπολο, αλλά 120 μοίρες όπως λές, η σύνθετη αντίσταση του πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 50Ω,

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Καλα ολα αυτα αλλα στους 1610 δεν γινονται dx για να βαλεις διπολο
και αν το θες για προγραμμα θα ακουγεσε στην δραμα αλλα οχι στα 5χλμ.
μιας και οσο πιο σωστα το φτιαξεις τοσο λιγοτερο 'local' εχει .
Γενικα κεραια διαλεγουμε αφου αποφασισουμε που θελουμε να ακουγομαστε
πρωτα και φτιαχνουμε την βελτιστη με το καταλληλο διαγραμμα ακτινοβολιας.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Καλα ολα αυτα αλλα στους 1610 *δεν γινονται dx για να βαλεις διπολο*
> και αν το θες για προγραμμα θα ακουγεσε στην δραμα αλλα οχι στα 5χλμ.
> μιας και οσο πιο σωστα το φτιαξεις τοσο λιγοτερο 'local' εχει .
> Γενικα κεραια διαλεγουμε αφου αποφασισουμε που θελουμε να ακουγομαστε
> πρωτα και φτιαχνουμε την βελτιστη με το καταλληλο διαγραμμα ακτινοβολιας.



απο πότε το δίπολο ειναι μόνο για DX...?  :Confused1:

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

> απο πότε το δίπολο ειναι μόνο για DX...?



Το οριζοντιο διπολο στους 1610 ;;;;
τι ενοοεις απο ποτε ;Απο παντα 
Το κυμα εδαφους του οριζοντιου διπολου στα MW ειναι ανυπαρκτο σε σχεση
ΠΧ με μια τυπου marconi, καθετη δηλαδη η τυπου Γ κλπ.
Για αυτο ξαναλεω _Γενικα κεραια διαλεγουμε αφου αποφασισουμε που θελουμε να ακουγομαστε_
_πρωτα και φτιαχνουμε την βελτιστη με το καταλληλο διαγραμμα ακτινοβολιας.

ΥΓ. Αν εχεις αλλη αποψη να κανουμε και καμια υποδειξη στους κρατικους παγκοσμιως._

----------


## nikknikk4

> Το οριζοντιο διπολο στους 1610 ;;;;
> τι ενοοεις απο ποτε ;Απο παντα 
> Το κυμα εδαφους του οριζοντιου διπολου στα MW ειναι ανυπαρκτο σε σχεση
> ΠΧ με μια τυπου marconi, καθετη δηλαδη η τυπου Γ κλπ.
> Για αυτο ξαναλεω _Γενικα κεραια διαλεγουμε αφου αποφασισουμε που θελουμε να ακουγομαστε_
> _πρωτα και φτιαχνουμε την βελτιστη με το καταλληλο διαγραμμα ακτινοβολιας.
> 
> ΥΓ. Αν εχεις αλλη αποψη να κανουμε και καμια υποδειξη στους κρατικους παγκοσμιως._



ξέρεις  κάποια *εγκυρη* πηγή να τα διαβάσουμε ...οτι το διπολο ειναι μόνο για *DX* ...  να ξεστραβωθούμε ?

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

θα μπορουσα να σου αραδιασω ενα σωρο βιβλιογραφια εδω αλλα 
οταν ολοι οι κρατικοι χρησιμοποιουν καθετο l/2 (KΑΘΕΤΟ διπολο  δηλ.)
εσυ θελεις 12.35 να σου αναλυσω για τι το οριζοντιο διπολο δεν προτεινεται 
για local εκπομπη ε μιαν αλλη φορα ........το αμαξι ειναι φορτωμενο και φευγω
...........καλες διακοπες.........

----------


## nikknikk4

> θα μπορουσα να σου αραδιασω ενα σωρο βιβλιογραφια εδω αλλα 
> οταν ολοι οι κρατικοι χρησιμοποιουν καθετο l/2 (KΑΘΕΤΟ διπολο δηλ.)
> εσυ θελεις 12.35 να σου αναλυσω για τι το οριζοντιο διπολο δεν προτεινεται 
> για local εκπομπη ε μιαν αλλη φορα ........το αμαξι ειναι φορτωμενο και φευγω
> ...........καλες διακοπες.........



δεν θελω να μου αναλυσεις εσυ κατι... η ερωτηση στο *post #7* ειναι σαφης

ε......θα μπορουσες να βάλεις μονο ενα - δυο link ...για να διαβάσουμε ...αντι να γραφεις τοσα......!!!

----------


## nikknikk4

δεν μπορω να φανταστω να σηκωνει *ΚΑΘΕΤΗ     L/2* για τους *1600* ο *Νικος Αλ*  

λιγα περι Γωνίας Εκπομπής
http://sv3auw.blogspot.gr/2008/02/blog-post_9833.html

καλα DX...

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Γεια σε ολους,
ελειπα και δεν μπορεσα να σας απαντησω εγκαιρα...
Κατ αρχην ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας...

Η κεραια ειναι εκπομπης με πομπο περιπου 200 βατ.

Εκτος απο το διπολο που αναφερω εχω και την παρακατω δυνατοτητα..
Να απλωσω καλωδιο με 10 μ κατακορυφο και 80μ οριζοντιο, αλλα σε σχημα γαμα το οριζοντιο..

Να δωσω μια καλυτερη εικονα..
10μ κατακορυφο
35μ οριζοντιο
45μ οριζοντιο,  αλλα καθετο στα 35μ οριζοντιο

Τι να προτιμησω ????

----------


## tzitzikas

> Γεια σε ολους,
> ελειπα και δεν μπορεσα να σας απαντησω εγκαιρα...
> Κατ αρχην ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας...
> 
> Η κεραια ειναι εκπομπης με πομπο περιπου 200 βατ.
> 
> Εκτος απο το διπολο που αναφερω εχω και την παρακατω δυνατοτητα..
> Να απλωσω καλωδιο με 10 μ κατακορυφο και 80μ οριζοντιο, αλλα σε σχημα γαμα το οριζοντιο..
> 
> ...



κανε μια κεραία Γ με μήκος λ/4 περίπου και αρκετά radials στην βάση της και λ συντονιστικο. 
παντως 10μ κατακόρυφο ειναι λίγα για local εκπομπή.

----------

antonis_p (15-08-12)

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Παναγιωτη γεια σου,
αυτο εχω σημερα, λ/4.
Μπορω να παω σε λ/2 αλλα μονο με τον τροπο που περιεγραψα.
Το οριζοντιο τμημα θα κανει γωνια  90 μοιρων (10+35+45)
Παντως οπως ειμαι με 150+ βατ εχω μιλησει με Λιτοχωρο,Ποτιδαια, Γιαννιτσα αλλα τοπικα πολυ λιγα πραγματα.
Πειραματιζομαι πολυ καιρο με τις κεραιες, ετσι για γνωση και εμπειρια...
Ευχαριστω για την συμμετοχη.

----------


## τάκης/sv3auw

Καλησπέρα!
Περισσότερα και συγκεκριμένα γι αυτό το θέμα θα βρείτε σε κάποιες αναρτήσεις μου οι οποίες έχουν ανέβει εν τω μεταξύ.
http://sv3auw.blogspot.gr/2013/10/blog-post.html
http://sv3auw.blogspot.gr/2014/03/blog-post_14.html
Στην διάθεσή σας για περαιτέρω διευκρινήσεις.
Τάκης

----------


## nikknikk4

Καλώς επέστρεψες , ελπίζω σοφότερος  αν και άργησες πολύ περισσότερο... απ ότι μας είχες  πει


26-11-11, 07:03
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post477277


αν έκανες  το post  χθες 1-4-2014 θα νόμιζα ότι ήταν πρωταπριλιάτικο !

----------


## antonis_p

> Θα χρειαστείς ένα balun στην μέση 1:1 για να μετατρέψεις την ασύμετρη τροφοδοσία του καλωδίου σε συμετρική.



Σωτήρη, στο inverted L πώς γίνεται σωστά η προσαρμογή;

----------


## Ακρίτας

Inverted L συνολικού μήκους 3/8 λ.

----------


## τάκης/sv3auw

Δεν είχα και δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να διαπληκτίζομαι διαδικτυακά με ξερόλες του τύπου SW1JRT.
Είμαι πάντα στο ιστολόγιό μου και το ενημερώνω όσο πιό συχνά μπορώ με όσο πιό αξιόπιστες πληροφορίες και γνώσεις, μπορώ.
Θεώρησα ότι υπήρχε κενό πληροφόρησης στην αρχική ερώτηση και ότι η σωστή κατασκευή ενός κεραιοσυστήματος είχε μεγαλύτερη σημασία από την γωνία ακτινιβολίας κεραιών οι οποίες κατά προτερεότητα είναι κατασκευασμένες για DX!
Σ' ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα κι επιφυλάσσομαι να στο ανταποδώσω στο ιστολόγιό μου! hi! hi!







> Καλώς επέστρεψες , ελπίζω σοφότερος  αν και άργησες πολύ περισσότερο... απ ότι μας είχες  πει
> 
> 
> 26-11-11, 07:03
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post477277
> 
> 
> αν έκανες  το post  χθες 1-4-2014 θα νόμιζα ότι ήταν πρωταπριλιάτικο !

----------

